# Crunched rear corner Benimar Aereo 6000



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Managed to crunch the rear nearside corner of my Benimar Aereo 6000.
This is fitted with a slide out motorcycle rack and the corners hold the rear light clusters.
Obtained a new pair of corners from RDH (very helpful people).
Removed both old corners and light clusters after drilling remaining rivets that hold in place. The new corners come as a standard fitting so had to cut them to match the old corners.
Then re-fitted using self tappers.
Removed the trim piece (that hides the joint between the rack and side body work from the old corners using a sharp blade, and then silkaflexed to the new corners.
Now looks fine. A bit tricky the whole job took about 2 hours.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Any photos? Before and after. Sounds like a great repair. I am sure there are others out there who are scared by body damage. Your repair might inspire others?
Cheers.


----------

